# PPI Sedona information



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

Does anybody have any information on the ppi sedona amps (ie apa50 apa50ix etc)
one of the specific questions I involves color. Most of these amps I see are gray, however there are some that are white. The white ones seem to be a bit less common. 
Are there any differences between the two other than paint? Is it a model year thing or did they produce both simultaneously?

Any information would be appreciated, as it would be nice to have a thread on these amps.
I picked up a white APA100ix recently in near mint condition.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

They were made at the same time, just a color choice no differences.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the gray ones are older. Type of terminal, both speaker and power are different. Power wise it all stayed the same.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a 100ix and absolutely love it. Probably the one amp I will never part with.


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

my 100ix


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

jp88 said:


> my 100ix


Very nice!


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

wish it had the box and manual like yours.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

jp88 said:


> wish it had the box and manual like yours.


If you ever want to use it in an install shoot me a PM and I can refer you to a guy on here that will fully work it over. Mine has been tweaked/upgraded plus freshened up with all new caps and such. Gonna use it to drive the front stage in an SQ install soon.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm surprise that DocProMas, and PPI_GUY haven't chimed in yet. 
In my wife's install I use an APA430ix and an APA200ix. Very surprised by them.

I'm also looking for a dead one. I want the case. Want to cut it in half and use it as a bridge.


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

smgreen20 said:


> I'm surprise that DocProMas, and PPI_GUY haven't chimed in yet.
> In my wife's install I use an APA430ix and an APA200ix. Very surprised by them.
> 
> I'm also looking for a dead one. I want the case. Want to cut it in half and use it as a bridge.


There is somebody on ebay thats been trying to sell 4 heat sinks for a while now


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

JuiceMan88 said:


> If you ever want to use it in an install shoot me a PM and I can refer you to a guy on here that will fully work it over. Mine has been tweaked/upgraded plus freshened up with all new caps and such. Gonna use it to drive the front stage in an SQ install soon.


Ive been in the process of trying to figure out what amps Im using in my next install for a while. I have a plethora of amps laying around, but I want to use matching amps. at the moment I have about a dozen amps (most are old school) almost all different brands.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

jp88 said:


> There is somebody on ebay thats been trying to sell 4 heat sinks for a while now


Really? Link. 
Thanks


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

smgreen20 said:


> Really? Link.
> Thanks


I believe he's referring to item #: 251250651294 they've been up for quiet a while now seen them on there several times.


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

JuiceMan88 said:


> I believe he's referring to item #: 251250651294 they've been up for quiet a while now seen them on there several times.


yep thats them Ive seen them on there for a while too. Its probably not an easy sell especially trying to sell 4 of them at a time.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Man those would be sweet to drop in some DIY amplifier boards. I know some online suppliers that sell similar sinks for about 45.00 each.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm just going to cut one in half and repaint to match.


----------



## J[email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I have one of the purple artwork links..


----------

